
Uber plans to start audio-recording rides in the U.S. for safety - throwaway_shame
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/20/uber-plans-start-audio-recording-rides-us-safety/
======
sarcasmatwork
Not pay walled:

[https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/uber-to-start-
recording...](https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/uber-to-start-recording-
audio-of-rides-112019.html)

[https://www.inquirer.com/business/technology/uber-audio-
reco...](https://www.inquirer.com/business/technology/uber-audio-recording-
safety-rideshare-20191120.html)

A live uber mic in every car now... Yeah, no thanks.

I'm curious on wire tap laws, and how they are getting around this.

~~~
mdorazio
I'm guessing they'll have a confirmation of acceptance prior to confirming
your ride. In two-party consent states (like CA) it's a notification/consent
thing, so as long as they tell you you're being recorded and you consent to
it, it's legal. But yeah, I'll pass on this as well.

------
deogeo
Sounds useful in some cases, but the wording of their PR indicates they want
to make this the default, instead of opt-in. The list of places where one may
have a private conversation is growing thin.

